# Bellavue site finaly online



## Bellavue (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi all,

Finaly my website is in the air. We had the planning that it would be at the end of january, but it went online last weekend. 

Feel free to take a look at the site and give some comments if you want to. If there are mistakes in the site or what so ever, please tell me. Maybe
I can fix the problem ( Adam thanks for your comment in the other topic I posted some time ago )

There are a lot of scripts in the site so for proper viewing turn java on.
I also hope you like the images. I just do this for 2 years, but I realy love to photograph.

I also know that the site does not work with Safari browser, Netscape, camino. Internet explorer for windows and MAC are working perfectly.
With the new browsers from Netscape it should also work fine.

The website: http://www.bellavue-photo.com

Thanks and have fun playing with the site.


Belavue-photo
Jean-Paul van Schagen
jeanpaul@bellavue-photo.com


----------



## AIRIC (Aug 1, 2004)

Very interesting and nice layout

Eric


----------



## Alison (Aug 1, 2004)

Great layout and nice choice of photos for your portfolio!


----------

